# True Blood Watchers - what should I make edible Talbot out of?



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, you read that right  

I got a fun apothecary jar that I'm using for Talbot's "urn" that Russell carries around, and I want to put something red, gooey, and edible inside and have it on my buffet table, but I'm not sure where to go. I'm having a louisiana themed party with vampires, voodoo, bayou and mardi gras decor - haven;t nailed down my menu yet, probably some sort of cajun entree/hors d'ouvres and a lot of desserts.

Some thoughts:

Strawberry or raspberry compote, to serve on cheesecake

cranberry relish would be good texture, but not really fit with any of the food ideas

Jello is a good buffet food, but not really gooey/creepy enough

Salsa ?

Other ideas???


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

it could be your punch bowl. chop some raspberries and strawberries up and use them as "texture"


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Heather I loved your wonderland theme... I can't wait to see what you do with this true blood blood theme... especially since I looooove the show. 

Please post pics of your buffet when you are done!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Pizza fondue, perhaps?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

put cheese ball in it? you could problely dye it red right?


----------



## spoiledbrat72 (Jul 25, 2010)

You can try watergate salad. It's made with pistachio pudding, crushed pineapples w/ the juice, mini marshmallows, chopped nuts and whipped topping. Add all that together plus red food coloring and it should be just about right.


----------



## Scragglycat (Sep 23, 2010)

There is a raspberry jalapeño jelly that I pour over a bar of cream cheese that I think could do the trick. If you want it gooey - er, You can place a crescent roll in the bottom of a pie pan place the cream cheese and jelly and then top with another crescent roll. Bake according to crescent roll directions. When you cut into it - it should be the right texture. Good luck! sounds like a great theme!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Vodka or Rum infused watermelon chunks

(Cut Watermelon in half, pour in alcohol... how much depends on you, cover in plastic wrap, chill for a couple of hours, then cut into chunks)

If it is not chunky enough... add straberries or other red fruits.


----------

